# New boots hurting toe



## DBoy (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi all

I'm sure this is a very common question but i've purchased new boots and was told by the store assistant that the sizing was correct if not even possibly too big. I am a size 11 UK shoe and just bought a pair of ThirtyTwo lashed boots but when i stand up straight my big toe is pressing so hard against the front of the boot its very painful. The assistant said the boots would pack out but im not so sure as this feels more like my toe is pressing against the hard shell of the boot then just the liner. I've taken out the stock insole from the liner and its helped a little but not much. Should i wait to try them out for a few days on the slopes or send back for a half size bigger?

Is there anything else that might help? I was thinking heel inserts might help as adding a bit of height to the heel should angle the foot a bit better to add some room at the toe or is that not the case? Besides the big toe the boots fit nice and snug but just from walking around in the boots for the last few days there doesn't seem to be any improvement in the big toe curling

Thanks in advance for any input anyone might have


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Did they heat mold the liner for you? Also stand in the boot and bend at your ankle and knee and see if the pressure relieves itself.


----------



## DBoy (Nov 7, 2013)

No I havent had them heat molded yet, ill get it done soon. Will that make much of a difference? is it the liner itsellf that gets heat molded or the insole that came in the insole that gets molded. As i said removed the stock insole from the liner.

When i bend at the knee its not so bad, as in its bareable


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Did they have a larger size to try on? I only say this because sometimes the shops will sell what they have, not what fits.

I'm not saying they did this, only you can decide on that. But did they at least have something larger to try?


----------



## DBoy (Nov 7, 2013)

Well first they gave me a size 10 as they said its better to go a size down as they will pack out but there was no way i was fitting a 10 so they gave me the 11 and said not to go any higher as they would become way too loose after use. I never tried a size up agiain unfortunately.

Rookie mistake maybe but i was afraid of buying boots that wouldnt fit after use and thought the assistant would no best


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Don't give up yet. Have them heat molded and see what happens. It can make a HUGE difference.

At the very least wait for wiresport to show up and ask for pics for his daily foot fetish fix.


----------



## DBoy (Nov 7, 2013)

Ha ok. I'll get the boots heat molded next week and give an update. But just to confirm, is it the liner itself that is heat molded or is it the insole in the liner? I currently have no insole in the boot as i removed the stock one. 

Any input on the heel insert idea? Is that pointless for what i'm trying to fix?


Thanks for all your iput guys, much appreciated! It's my first time buying boots having rented up until now so just want to make sure i'm making a good investment.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

I wore the lashed last year, hurting your toes right now = perfect fit when they break in.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

most places won't let you return boots if you heat mold the liners. go in the store and try on a larger size. if they fit more comfortably and there's no foot movement inside the boot or heel lift when you walk then i think you should be ok. sizing down is just a starting point to find the right size for you. i wear a size 10.5 shoe but i prefer size 11 boots.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> most places won't let you return boots if you heat mold the liners. go in the store and try on a larger size. if they fit more comfortably and there's no foot movement inside the boot or heel lift when you walk then i think you should be ok. sizing down is just a starting point to find the right size for you. i wear a size 10.5 shoe but i prefer size 11 boots.


I don't know why that would be. Just don't tell them. I don't think there is any discernible way they could tell. 

And even if they could aren't they meant to be molded multiple times anyway?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Time to take the Whiresport challenge :hairy:

Also, you can heat mold several times.


----------

